# Dell to be available in retail stores in India



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

All those who want to buy Dell products in _shops_ can now rejoice



> *Dell Starts PC Retail Sales in India With Croma Chain*
> By Chitra Somayaji
> March 25 (Bloomberg) -- Dell Inc., the world's second- largest maker of personal computers, plans to sell PCs through retail outlets in India for the first time after forging a partnership with Tata Group's Croma chain of stores.
> Dell's laptop and desktop computers will initially be available at some Croma stores in Mumbai next month, the Round Rock, Texas-based company said in an e-mailed statement today.
> ...



*Source*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

awssome news man !


----------



## PcEnthu (Mar 26, 2008)

This will definitely improve DELL's market share in India. We all have witnessed people, even in this forum, hesitant about ordering DELL products online. That would be past, now that DELL stores are here "Seeing is believing"  

Offtopic: Saw that on techtree today. Thought of posting it, but @slugger posted it b4 me at 12:54 AM


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

i want mac on roads


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

it was high time Dell started making their products availble in India through the retail stores.

No matter how good a product may be, but Indians still like to touch, feel and finger the product before purchasin it - _online customization_ still wont cut it with an avg India


----------



## gopz (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree..but still Dell India is doing awesome sales of late...they can only reach greater heights with this new thing coming up...good luck Dell!


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

good move... but they are doing this not only in India but also in the US

one of the strategies to beat HP 



_


----------



## narangz (Mar 26, 2008)

IMO Dell, Toshiba are better than HP.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 26, 2008)

Great news


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 27, 2008)

Clearly in India...... Dell is best... 
This move will make the best to b available easily...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 27, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> i want mac on roads



+1


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Clearly in India...... Dell is best...
> This move will make the best to b available easily...



Let's see what happens. For people like me from West Bengal, this news has no effect.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^

Y>>??? y, u tell no effect....!?

already i saw many who went to other brands.. mainly bcoz of this reason...


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> ^^^
> 
> Y>>??? y, u tell no effect....!?
> 
> already i saw many who went to other brands.. mainly bcoz of this reason...



Because we still will have to collect the road tax from the local sales tax dept.


----------



## slugger (Mar 28, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> Because we still will have to collect the road tax from the local sales tax dept.



Dell, Croma == road tax, local sales tax dept. ????


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 28, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> Because we still will have to collect the road tax from the local sales tax dept.



We can do like this.....

Goto showroom and view the model...
and directly order it from DELL...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

a very good news!it is sad that croma stores(tata) are not in smaller cities and state capitals


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 28, 2008)

slugger said:


> Dell, Croma == road tax, local sales tax dept. ????



Cromas won't sell directly. You will be able to test and taste them to make a purchase decision. You'll be able to customize and place the order, and the product will be delivered to you within 7 days. So the road tax issue remains the same. BTW we people from West Bengal are bereft of the facility of TATA Croma here. Don't know why TATA don't have a Croma store here. So nothing changes for us. 

This is for people in West Bengal only.


----------



## dr_jimit (Mar 29, 2008)

I will go to see tomorrow to CHROMA, " Surat ". if they have placed here.
I would like to see different colors of laptops.
Colors looks awesome on web, but want to see real.


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 29, 2008)

dr_jimit said:


> I will go to see tomorrow to CHROMA, " Surat ". if they have placed here.
> I would like to see different colors of laptops.
> Colors looks awesome on web, but want to see real.



As I have read, DELL will be displayed in Croma Mumbai from 1st April (I am not sure if the Croma you are talking about is the same).


----------



## iMav (Mar 29, 2008)

narangz said:


> IMO Dell, Toshiba are better than HP.


imho hp is better than toshiba (having spent 3days with toshiba and 5+yrs with hp

and yeah i saw this on ndtv prfit some time back and it wud be really nice to see and feel what ur buying before it reaches ur door step and uv already paid


----------



## narangz (Mar 29, 2008)

^^IMO Toshiba & Dell have better build quality too.


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 29, 2008)

but toshiba is very expensive, compared to dell.


----------



## chesss (Apr 1, 2008)

Anything is better than a toshiba       IM not so HO


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 1, 2008)

It's about time


----------



## sauravgr8 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great to here this...now we dont have to bear the burden of shipping charge on dell desktop or laptop


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^^

that doesnt make much a diff 


_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

will dell sell Linux PCs as they do in US?


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 3, 2008)

great news...with dell xpsM1330 available for Rs53,900...3GB ram. But what about these stores in lamington road...they have been selling Dell in stores for ages i guess...recently my friend bought Dell Vostoo from one of the stores there. Do u think its not original Dell?..I wonder!


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 3, 2008)

jamifahad said:


> great news...with dell xpsM1330 available for Rs53,900...3GB ram. But what about these stores in lamington road...they have been selling Dell in stores for ages i guess...recently my friend bought Dell Vostoo from one of the stores there. Do u think its not original Dell?..I wonder!



Those Dell systems (especially laptops) in shops at Lammy are over-priced and have out-dated configurations. Surely, they order it in their/shop name and have it on their shelves. So, they should be covered under warranty but from date-of-puchase. I could be wrong though. Buying Dell laptops online is a better choice now as delivery takes less than 1 week (for most mainstream models) since they started assembling laptops in their Indian manufacturing facility (based in Bangalore, I guess).


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 3, 2008)

There is a shop in Nehru place where you can purchase Dell Inspiron models directly.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Apr 3, 2008)

Saw this coming, to be the best player in the PC business, they have to do it, No matter the costs that they cut without having a intermediatory, they will always have the problem of not having enough eye balls onto PC's cos the eye balls that see the site usually make business, Now they're expanding to create more awareness and hence trying to increase sales, Lets check the prices.


----------



## rakee (Apr 4, 2008)

Dell is always the best...trust me guys..you will love it when u get ur hands on it...

lol..i work for dell


----------



## slugger (Apr 4, 2008)

rakee said:


> Dell is always the best...trust me guys..you will love it when u get ur hands on it...
> 
> lol..i work for dell



somebody working for lakhani chappals will also claim that lakahni chappals r *best*...even when you compare them to Woodland, Nike floaters 


it is called institutional pride 

but no doubt about it......Dell churns out good stuff


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 4, 2008)

slugger said:


> somebody working for lakhani chappals will also claim that lakahni chappals r *best*...even when you compare them to Woodland, Nike floaters
> 
> 
> it is called institutional pride
> ...



lmao...that's the best analogy i have come across.. well done. but ya its called institutional pride !!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 4, 2008)

slugger said:


> somebody working for lakhani chappals will also claim that lakahni chappals r *best*...even when you compare them to Woodland, Nike floaters
> 
> 
> it is called institutional pride
> ...


except Dell is the Woodlands/Nike here 




_


----------



## slugger (Apr 5, 2008)

@jamifahad

thanx 

@DigitalDude

without any doubts


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 11, 2008)

Any link to find the retail stores in india


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 11, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> Any link to find the retail stores in india



*www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/to..._retail_integration?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

They still direct you to thier Call Center represantatives, you cant really go swipe your credit card and bring home a dell ... do correct if I am wrong guyz ..


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^^
you can.. there are some retail stores esp. CROMA retail chain that sell Dell stuff directly


_


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 11, 2008)

^ Actually I am searching for a retail or reseller in ludhiana, Punjab.
But couldn't find any.Even no mention of Kolkata though there are few stores in kolkata and they are selling since April,2008.Not to mention those are authorised Dell laptop reseller as mentioned very often in the Ads in newspaper.

This website for India is of no use.


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 12, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^^
> you can.. there are some retail stores esp. CROMA retail chain that sell Dell stuff directly
> 
> 
> _



I bought a dell via Croma last month, they directed me to thier call centers.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 21, 2008)

There are handful of stoes in Kolkata (about 10) who sell DELL laptops directly. I've been through 3 of them (1 in salt lake, 2 in chandni market area) for my friend. He bought Vostro. Event of late-september.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 21, 2008)

now many will jump to dell... coz many felt uneasy with this d.d / check stuff...

and more over dealers wont cheat the innocent buyers.... 

great going DELL....


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jan 10, 2009)

arijit_2404 said:


> There are handful of stoes in Kolkata (about 10) who sell DELL laptops directly. I've been through 3 of them (1 in salt lake, 2 in chandni market area) for my friend. He bought Vostro. Event of late-september.



Which are the stores, could you name them? Particularly in the salt lake area?


----------



## redhat (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont know why Dell took so much time to give this news out!!
I know Croma outlets in Mumbai which have been customising and selling Dell products since atleast December 2008. But your purchase will be directly via Dell. Meaning, these Croma stores have a separate "Dell Corner" where you can go, feel and customise your dell and they will book your order directly with Dell, so no middle-man profit. Hence Dell remains the most price-effective solution yet 
I booked a Dell laptop from Croma, Juhu, Mumbai last week and it is estimated to be delivered on Monday


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

I still wish we got Dell at US-like prices.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 10, 2009)

Dell has opened its own exclusive retail store in Gedore House , Nehru Place.


----------

